# Who wants to recommend giffgaff to me?



## Santino (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm about to register with giffgaff. Does anyone want me to pretend they got me to do it?


----------



## brightemo (Mar 3, 2011)

Me please g-g.tv/free


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely. Buy the goodybags at £10+ for unlimited free internet. 

In before 'free internet expires next month!'. Not for £10+ goodybags it doesn't.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 3, 2011)

http://giffgaff.com/orders/affiliate/cliche_guevara if you want.


----------



## Santino (Mar 3, 2011)

brightemo said:


> Me please g-g.tv/free


 
Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2011)

What the fluffy duck is giffgaff?


----------



## Santino (Mar 3, 2011)

You should have got some points, cliche.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 3, 2011)

Wahey, thanks Santino. I think we both get £5 credit once you activate the sim?


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 3, 2011)

Corax said:


> What the fluffy duck is giffgaff?


 
It's a mobile network. They're pretty decent, online only with a community based support forum. Good prices, and (I think) the only UK provider that does a properly unlimited data allowance.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> It's a mobile network. They're pretty decent, online only with a community based support forum. Good prices, and (I think) the only UK provider that does a properly unlimited data allowance.


 
Ah, ta.  Will bear in mind when I finally get myself androided.


----------



## Santino (Mar 4, 2011)

I understand that giffgaff has an automatic filter of 'adult' material. Is that likely to stop me seeing Urban threads/forums containing the word 'cunt'?


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 4, 2011)

Nope, I can see this thread fine. You can get the filter turned off anyway.


----------



## MBV (Mar 5, 2011)

Arghh, I might be joining giffgaff after I requested my pac code from O2 in an attempt to jolt them into action  They didn't even try and keep me as a customer  Been with them since 99.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Go through Quidco to get a good deal on this: 



> Get a free SIM card + £1 cashback at GiffGaff and get a further £4 if you activate it


----------



## Supine (Jul 17, 2011)

Dumb question, do I need to unlock my carphone warehouse iPhone to use this sim?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 17, 2011)

Supine said:


> Dumb question, do I need to unlock my carphone warehouse iPhone to use this sim?


 
If it's locked to a network, then yes you do.


----------



## yield (Jul 17, 2011)

Giffgaff is on o2 network. So no need to unlock if it's an o2 iphone.


----------



## Supine (Jul 17, 2011)

Woot woot! It is O2


----------



## yield (Jul 17, 2011)

Supine said:


> Woot woot! It is O2


http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/Learn-giffgaff-Top-Tips/How-to-giffgaff-an-iPhone/td-p/1807


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm about to activate a SIM after returning to giffgaff, first one to post their user name gets the points.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2011)

http://giffgaff.com/orders/affiliate/geezah


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 23, 2011)

Your points are on the way sir.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you kindly young man!


----------



## kalmatthew (Jul 23, 2011)

I just moved to giff gaff and used some one from here as a recommend, so one of you will get some points but I cant remember who


----------



## rollinder (Jul 24, 2011)

Cliche - you should be getting some points from me - had already ordered sim but only managed to unlock my phone & activate card earlier this week, so stuck your name in the box. (sorry addy/geezah was before you stuck your link up)


----------



## lobster (Jul 25, 2011)

giffgaff have made the beeb


----------



## lobster (Jul 29, 2011)

giffgaff has announced data roaming , £1.50/mb in any EU country and whooping £5/mb elsewhere.  Cheaper than o2, but not cheap at all.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 31, 2011)

Fucking hell, roaming data is such a rip off. Downloading a podcast could cost you £75! And that's in Europe, that's be £250 anywhere else.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 24, 2011)

BUMP! Anyone fancy recommending GiffGaff to me? I'm switching over and about to order a SIM.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 24, 2011)

cliche_guevara, if you fancy it


----------



## Mogden (Oct 24, 2011)

Cheers cliche guevara. I've just ordered my SIM so I don't know at what point you get your benefits. Sod's law says they'll change all sorts of tariffs and things just as I get registered.


----------



## Santino (Oct 24, 2011)

*shakes fist*


----------



## Mogden (Oct 26, 2011)

Well that's pretty good service. Got my SIM this morning. Got my PAC code and tomorrow I should be all tied up again with my old number. I quite like this already. Will probably curse the outcome saying that but who cares. And my God where is the Virgin call centre?? That was a call and a half.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Mogden, got an email this morning. Enjoy GiffGaff, I can't see myself returning to a contract because these guys are shit hot.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

People still thinking that Giffgaff is the best SIM only tariff?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 17, 2011)

I've seen a couple that look pretty cheap lately, but I can't remember where. My experience of GiffGaff is so good though that for the sake of a couple of quid a month it's not even worth looking at switching.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm apparently getting given a smartphone in a day or so
so BUMP thread for the lucky luke amongst you
first link here or in my inbox according to timestamp will get the fiver.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2012)

Hang on, does this mean that, if I get a giffgaff sim for the ipad, I'll get unlimited internet? If so, I want this!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 5, 2012)

It's ping pong. It was always ping pong. And it was no more invented on the country house tables of Boris Johnson's Edwardian forebears than was Buckaroo.


----------



## Santino (Apr 5, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I'm apparently getting given a smartphone in a day or so
> so BUMP thread for the lucky luke amongst you
> first link here or in my inbox according to timestamp will get the fiver.


Anyone else claimed it yet?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 5, 2012)

Santino said:


> Anyone else claimed it yet?


thank you
thank you
thank you
I was on the verge of suicide after realising the obvious economic recovery evidenced by the lack of request for this bonus had left me on the roadside.
it's yours to have. (point me to link if posted previously as am suffering from acute lazytitis)


----------



## Santino (Apr 6, 2012)

PM sent!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 23, 2012)

Their iPhone app is surprisingly decent. Nicely put together, easy to use and loads fast.


----------

